
Airbnb Does Not Exist - cstuder
http://www.thisairbnbdoesnotexist.com/
======
corysama
Context:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19144280](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19144280)

------
skilled
Very original idea. Thanks for sharing.

